# basement shooting range



## ravens (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey, 

Looking for some ideas tips for a project im doing. I built an indoor shooting range in basement and now doing final planning for back drop. its 25ft in lenght exhaust venilation and such and only using .22 rounds. The planned back drop is plywood with rubber padding and a steal plate in front. Different idea as lead to possibly hanging strips or rubber conveyer belt in front of the plate to slow down impact. good idea, bad idea, better ideas would all be appreciated.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

One thing to consider is bullet deflection on your back stop ,also the deflection off of the targets themselves.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No,forget shooting at a steel plate because of ricochets,your too close for that.Theoretically the bullet will splatter perpindicular to the plate but remember Murphy's law.What you need is a bullet trap made out of steel,A Google will bring up where to buy one or build one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Well, you could use a steel plate that's angled to deflect all hits downward. Thirty degrees of tilt is probably enough.
At the bottom, you put a deep berm of playground sand, to catch the deflected bullets.

Overhead, you need angled baffles of thick plywood, set to deflect hits downrange and downward. Maybe along the sides, too.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You might also want to check you local laws concerning a range in your basement especially if you live in a city..............


----------



## ravens (Apr 19, 2013)

The set up is going to be angled and with a troft that will be filled with sand to catch rounds. Someone i was talking to said not to hang conveyer belt for the fact it could ricochet outwards. Safety is the most important thing in the project so want to make sure i can do as much as possible to make sure we can have fun and no worries. Steve are you thinking just the steel and no rubber hanging?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ravens said:


> ...Steve are you thinking just the steel and no rubber hanging?


Yes. Exactly.

Thin rubber or polymer, hanging in front of the steel plate, will retain flying bits. But at your distance, and with a .22, it really isn't necessary.
And it's got to be really thin.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe stick with only paper targets to go along with the angled background . A solid target may only need a slight deflection to counter the angled background for a bad deflection. I remember as a kid we set up a shooting range in the basement for BB guns . Like Rex states above MURPHY's LAW.lol


----------

